# Bike Shops - Jakarta



## ussr (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey my Indonesian mates,

I will be in JKT for a week and am hoping to browse some bike frames (Transition) or perhaps some MTB gears... would be great if some locals can tell me where i should head to.

Thanks!


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Jkt is big and crowded, traffic everywhere..
depends where u stay. 
u can go to Senayan Trade Center, it is a shopping center, has more than 5 bicycle stores.
if u in north jkt, goto kelapa gading, a few big stores there.
if west jkt, u can go to Serpong city, a few big stores, search for republic bike or rodalink, or rumah sepeda. 
good luck.


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

It's my hometown. I think the store named Roda Link could provide what you want or just go to CJ Bikes at Tebet, South Jakarta. 

Here's the address..

CJ BIKE 
Jl. Tebet Raya No.76B 
Tebet Timur 
Jakarta Selatan
Phone: 02183780352


----------



## dvsalim (May 10, 2009)

Bagusbike.com 
It's in serpong area.


----------



## Ales and Trails 2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck with your trip!


----------



## cactolith (Feb 5, 2013)

The two main high end shops in Jakarta that I used when I was there were Sepeda Kita and Build-A-Bike. Both can be found by Googling. Darno at SK is good, will let you shower and have a coffee waiting after your ride.


----------

